# To all the Dark to Red color GR owners



## Bkhollan (Aug 18, 2009)

I am curious to just how dark Bella will get in her "golden" color. I know it will closely resemble the coloring of the ears as a puppy. Is there anyway some of you could post puppy to adult pictures of your darker goldens? I just want to see what the really dark to reddish colors adult GR's looked like as puppies. I am not getting another dog or anything of the sort. It is just for my curiosity. Thank you for your time!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn started off as a true gold but darkened many shades. I actually had hope my other two would darken like that, but they havent. 

Baby Finn









Grown up Finn


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester has gotten a little darker with age....my new signature picture that took me days to figure out how to do (thank you again to a few members here) shows chester as a puppy and now.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are a couple of Lucy. She was obviously a "red" dog from the moment she was whelped.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny hasn't changed all that much in his color.

He is on the left (he came to us as a foster at 5 months old)









He is on the left, again.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Red is red, gotta love them!
Abby was red from the beginning
















You can only hope for a dog as red beautiful as mine .


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

My Sophie was put down as medium gold on her papers. As a puppy she was darker, then, around her 7th or 8th month she went REALLY really light. I was flabbergasted and even made a thread about it here http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=59757

If you look at the pictures you'll see the big difference in her colour. Now she's been through a shedding and now going through another but her colour is much darker again. She's been complimented 3 or 4 times this weekend alone on her beautiful colouring, how it gleams in the light.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Trip as a puppy (7 weeks) and last month....


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I loves me the red ones!


----------



## kindred (Aug 4, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

aw! I love the dark red goldies!!! Such beautiful rich colours in these guys and gals!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Pawley is a red like Abby and looks alot like her. But I dont know what he was like as a puppy because he is a rescue.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

This is Jake.
The first picture he was about 15weeks old.
The second picture he is 8months old...it's not the best BUT it shows his color, He is with our Great Dane Puppy Xavier.
I plan to put a lot more pics up here soon. I can't believe how RED!! Jake has gotten, I love it! 
I'll say one thing about Jakes ears, He got much much redder than his ear color as a puppy, But they got darker as he grew.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*This was our Brandy-she was apparently a mix judging from her very small stature but full golden in every other way *


----------



## Bkhollan (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for all the replies. The litter that I chose from had a male that was a little darker than all the other ones. I would say about 1/2 of the litter of 10 was blonde and the others were a mid shade of golden. The mother was more of a lighter shade of blonde, but the dad was full out reddish in color. 

I was thinking of choosing that puppy, but he was obviously the biggest and most dominate of the litter. He was all over me when I first got there, but after a few minutes he lost interest to dominate the other puppies and Bella eventually came up and laid down beside me wanting her belly rubbed. She was too sweet and seemed like more of a calm dog for inside my house. So far I must say I can't regret my decision. She's been an angel for the most part.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Comet was a fairly light puppy, but his ears were fairly dark at the tip, so we had a good idea of how dark he'd become. I'd say that his darkest fur on the back is darker than his ears ever were. I also think his color changes pretty dramatically depending on the lighting.


This is his first day with us at 8 weeks old. With the indoor lighting, you can see some of the promise of a darker coat:












This one was taken not long after that. In the full sun, he looked pretty darn light.












Comet back in April in the afternoon "golden hour" sun:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

PS - I think you made a great decision by choosing the right temperament instead of focusing on coat. I have a soft spot for dark Goldens, but it really has to be way down your list when you pick litters and puppies. So many things are so much more important.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Reeva as a pup (6 weeks) and now at 14th months old


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

This is my red boy, Mitchman. I have no idea what he looked like as a pup because he was a rescue at approximately 18 months of age.


----------

